# Elk and Deer Venison



## TNJAKE (Mar 19, 2022)

Howdy fellas, non fellas and those of you still figuring out which team to swim for. Was double blessed over the last few months by a couple forum friends. First off 

 WaterinHoleBrew
 sent me a bunch of elk meat. Thanks for that my friend. What better way to grill it but firing up the Santa Maria grill 

 tx smoker
 built and gifted me for it's maiden voyage? 

The elk steaks I cooked tonight were from the strip loin and labeled New York strip. Was expertly processed with zero silver skin. I also had a piece of deer back strap from a doe I got last season. Seasoned it all with kosher salt and cracked peppercorns. Nothing else
	

		
			
		

		
	







Back strap on the left. Other 4 pieces are the elk.

Got some Kingsford hickory charcoal in the santa maria grill
	

		
			
		

		
	






Put the back strap on first as it was thicker than the steaks
	

		
			
		

		
	






When it hit about 125 I pulled it and added the elk steaks
	

		
			
		

		
	






These only took about 6 minutes to get to 120-125. Rested it all for 10 minutes while I made a little board sauce
	

		
			
		

		
	






Garlic olive oil. Fresh thyme, rosemary and red pepper flakes. Rested the elk and deer on top of that and sliced
	

		
			
		

		
	






I was going for rare- med rare. I was pleased
	

		
			
		

		
	










Had a nice salad and steakhouse baked tater with it
	

		
			
		

		
	






Meal was outstanding and I am stuffed. Elk was wonderful and Santa Maria did me right. Such a blessing to have such generous forum friends. Thanks again Justin and Robert!


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 19, 2022)

Wow ,that looks superb Jake .  Nicely done  !


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 19, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> Wow ,that looks superb Jake .  Nicely done  !


I appreciate it bud. Was a stress fest worrying about over cooking. Especially on a new grill. Was pleased with the outcome though


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 19, 2022)

Man Jake.  That's cooked perfect ! That's a fantastic plate picture . Nice work bud .


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 19, 2022)

Looks fantastic Jake and you cooked it perfectly. I love elk.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 19, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Man Jake.  That's cooked perfect ! That's a fantastic plate picture . Nice work bud .


Thanks Rich! Was a delicious meal and perfectly cooked for what I wanted


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 19, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Looks fantastic Jake and you cooked it perfectly. I love elk.


Thanks Jeff. I also love elk. Makes you wonder why we even have cows lol


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 19, 2022)

Wow everything looks great Jake !
Cooked to perfection  and a great plate !

Keith


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 19, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Wow everything looks great Jake !
> Cooked to perfection  and a great plate !
> 
> Keith


Appreciate it Keith!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 19, 2022)

YEAP! That looks really good!
 And a great gift from a great guy!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 19, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> YEAP! That looks really good!
> And a great gift from a great guy!!


Thanks Justin and I agree


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 19, 2022)

Wow! Cooked to perfection! Wild game cooked right is some kind of spectacular! You did the meat justice!


----------



## SmokinGame (Mar 20, 2022)

Looks fantastic! Great idea to use the Sata Maria. Now I think I will thaw some of the elk in my freezer this week.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 20, 2022)

There you go Jake , Great friends and great meal because of them. 
 Oh and of coarse your cooking skills

David


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 20, 2022)

Oh Lord.  That is one plate of goodness.  Awesome job Jake.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 20, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Howdy fellas, non fellas and *those of you still figuring out which team to swim for.*


ROFLMAO...Hilarious...


TNJAKE said:


> Seasoned it all with kosher salt and cracked peppercorns. Nothing else


My favorite way to season steak. Those are absolute perfection there, Jake...


----------



## mike243 (Mar 20, 2022)

Looks great, don't forget bark off the shag tree's works really well, just not a lot as it's strong.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 20, 2022)

WOW Jake that is one fine looking meal!
I wish I was there to get a plate!
Al


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 20, 2022)

Damn Jake, all of that looks stellar!! Excellent job buddy and you're right. Not much better way to break in the SM. I'm thrilled to see such an incredible meal come off the grill and congrats my friend on a much deserved carousel ride. Amazing meal!!

Robert


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 20, 2022)

WOW!  Jake

Beautiful. . . .I wish I had friends like yours. . .Lucky Guy!

I hope you are getting dizzy on your ride!   Incredible looking meal!

John


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 20, 2022)

And congrats on the ride !
Much deserved !!

Keith


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 20, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Wow! Cooked to perfection! Wild game cooked right is some kind of spectacular! You did the meat justice!


Thanks Keith. Means alot coming from a wild game master like yourself


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 20, 2022)

SmokinGame said:


> Looks fantastic! Great idea to use the Sata Maria. Now I think I will thaw some of the elk in my freezer this week.


Thanks bud


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 20, 2022)

Looks very good.

Sorry i could not make it yesterday to help eat


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 20, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> There you go Jake , Great friends and great meal because of them.
> Oh and of coarse your cooking skills
> 
> David


Appreciate it David. Great friends indeed


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 20, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Oh Lord.  That is one plate of goodness.  Awesome job Jake.


Thanks Brian!


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 20, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> ROFLMAO...Hilarious...
> 
> My favorite way to season steak. Those are absolute perfection there, Jake...


Lol thanks Charles


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 20, 2022)

mike243 said:


> Looks great, don't forget bark off the shag tree's works really well, just not a lot as it's strong.


Thanks Mike. I always forget the shag bark. Funny thing I had the grill set up right beside that hickory you were eyeing at the gathering lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 20, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> WOW Jake that is one fine looking meal!
> I wish I was there to get a plate!
> Al


Thanks Al was delicious


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 20, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Damn Jake, all of that looks stellar!! Excellent job buddy and you're right. Not much better way to break in the SM. I'm thrilled to see such an incredible meal come off the grill and congrats my friend on a much deserved carousel ride. Amazing meal!!
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert. I had the kettle setup for this cook and said Emily hold the door. Santa Maria on deck. And just like that......maiden voyage. Thanks again for that amazing grill bud


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 20, 2022)

BandCollector said:


> WOW!  Jake
> 
> Beautiful. . . .I wish I had friends like yours. . .Lucky Guy!
> 
> ...


Thanks John I have a feeling you have a few good forum friends as well!


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 20, 2022)

912smoker said:


> And congrats on the ride !
> Much deserved !!
> 
> Keith


Thanks bud


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 20, 2022)

BGKYSmoker said:


> Looks very good.
> 
> Sorry i could not make it yesterday to help eat


Lol thanks Rick. I sent up some smoke signals for you. Guess you missed them!


----------



## sandyut (Mar 20, 2022)

JKe that looks so good!  Man I love game, but I don’t hunt : (. 

You nailed those steak tho!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 20, 2022)

An absolute phenomenal cook and meal my friend!  You knocked that one outta the park!  Very nice and congrats on a well deserved carousel ride!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 20, 2022)

Beautiful Job, Jake!!
Hat's off to Justin for the Elk Meat !!
Like.

Bear


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 20, 2022)

sandyut said:


> JKe that looks so good!  Man I love game, but I don’t hunt : (.
> 
> You nailed those steak tho!!!


Thanks Dave!


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 20, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> An absolute phenomenal cook and meal my friend!  You knocked that one outta the park!  Very nice and congrats on a well deserved carousel ride!


Thanks Justin and thanks for the elk and more importantly your friendship! Was a stressful cook trying not to mess it up lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 20, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Beautiful Job, Jake!!
> Hat's off to Justin for the Elk Meat !!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Appreciate it John!


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 20, 2022)

Congrats on the ride Jake!


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 20, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Congrats on the ride Jake!


Thanks Jeff. Been a while lol


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 20, 2022)

Wow, you absolutely crushed that cook Jake, done perfectly! Grats on the ride too, well deserved! RAY


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 20, 2022)

We’ll deserved ride for a beautiful meal, congrats! That looks perfect all the way around, perfect use of that beautiful SM and the meat!


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 20, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Wow, you absolutely crushed that cook Jake, done perfectly! Grats on the ride too, well deserved! RAY


Thanks ray. Appreciate that


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 20, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> We’ll deserved ride for a beautiful meal, congrats! That looks perfect all the way around, perfect use of that beautiful SM and the meat!


Thanks Jed it was a fun cook with some great contributions from friends


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 20, 2022)

Looks fantastic Jake


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 20, 2022)

smokerjim said:


> Looks fantastic Jake


Thank you Jim!


----------



## WV_Crusader (Mar 20, 2022)

Looks amazing Jake!! Well done!!! Wish i lived closer for that meal!


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 20, 2022)

Just amazing, you treated that with respect!!!!!

very nicely done!


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 20, 2022)

WV_Crusader said:


> Looks amazing Jake!! Well done!!! Wish i lived closer for that meal!


Appreciate you are welcome to stop by anytime!


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 20, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Just amazing, you treated that with respect!!!!!
> 
> very nicely done!


Thanks bud. I figured if Justin was gonna go through all the trouble to kill, process and mail me some elk I should try my best to nail it. I fell like I did just that. Melted in your mouth tender


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 20, 2022)

Jake, that's an awesome job! You nailed it! A great meal on a great grill...and all from friends!  

Ryan


----------



## nicefly (Mar 20, 2022)

That looks great!  Board sauce, learn something new every day.

And a great community focused post. Love this fourm.

Please excuse my ignorance but what is shag bark?


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 20, 2022)

nicefly said:


> That looks great!  Board sauce, learn something new every day.
> 
> Please excuse my ignorance but what is shag bark?


Thanks bud. The board sauce is a game changer for a steak. Adds a flavor profile to the outside of the meat without changing the natural beef flavor too much. Shag bark refers to a shag bark hickory tree which is big in Tennessee. The bark peels right off the tree


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 21, 2022)

I can taste that from here... And it tastes great!


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 21, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> I can taste that from here... And it tastes great!


Haha appreciate it bud


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 21, 2022)

I have to admit I'm not a big fan of venison, but that plate looks terrific Jake. Does elk taste similar to deer? 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 21, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> I have to admit I'm not a big fan of venison, but that plate looks terrific Jake. Does elk taste similar to deer?
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris. Elk tastes nothing like deer and better than beef. Very tender with absolutely no gaminess


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 21, 2022)

Great looking meal! And congrats on the ride on the merry go round.
Jim


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 21, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Great looking meal! And congrats on the ride on the merry go round.
> Jim


Appreciate it Jim!


----------



## BB-que (Mar 24, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Howdy fellas, non fellas and those of you still figuring out which team to swim for. Was double blessed over the last few months by a couple forum friends. First off @WaterinHoleBrew sent me a bunch of elk meat. Thanks for that my friend. What better way to grill it but firing up the Santa Maria grill @tx smoker built and gifted me for it's maiden voyage?
> 
> The elk steaks I cooked tonight were from the strip loin and labeled New York strip. Was expertly processed with zero silver skin. I also had a piece of deer back strap from a doe I got last season. Seasoned it all with kosher salt and cracked peppercorns. Nothing else
> 
> ...


Beautiful cook on that meat


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 25, 2022)

BB-que said:


> Beautiful cook on that meat


Appreciate it bud


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 25, 2022)

Dang Jake you nailed that cook! That's a meal fit for a king!!. Love the idea of resting the meat directly on the herbs and spices... I need to try that out!!


----------



## xray (Mar 25, 2022)

Just wow! Everything looks done to perfection and you definitely done Justin proud with that elk. Looks like Roberts grill worked great!

I’m such a big fan of the board sauces.

Also, never change your opener.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 25, 2022)

Sowsage said:


> Dang Jake you nailed that cook! That's a meal fit for a king!!. Love the idea of resting the meat directly on the herbs and spices... I need to try that out!!


Thanks Travis. The board sauce is delicious. Think I got the idea from 

 thirdeye
. We use it on steaks alot now


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 25, 2022)

xray said:


> Just wow! Everything looks done to perfection and you definitely done Justin proud with that elk. Looks like Roberts grill worked great!
> 
> I’m such a big fan of the board sauces.
> 
> Also, never change your opener.


Appreciate it Joe and lol the opener is here to stay in one form or another


----------



## bbqking01 (Mar 26, 2022)

Outstanding cook. Big fan of venison. That looks stupendous.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 27, 2022)

bbqking01 said:


> Outstanding cook. Big fan of venison. That looks stupendous.


Appreciate it


----------

